# What are Lipizzans and Andalusians like?...



## RD11 (Jul 29, 2011)

Well...has anyone had experience with a crossbreed of either of the two?...


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

I take it you are attracted to just the physical attributes/name since you are looking for such a broad range of very basic information -which makes me wonder why/how they can be your "dream breeds".........


----------



## PecuniaMiAmor (Jul 17, 2011)

We breed andalusians. They are like any breed... they are just horses. Some are hot, some are laid back. Some are smooth, others are very choppy. Every horse varies. Ours tend to be hot in the show ring (showing halter) but are easily broke to ride, very smart and not hard to handle. They are a tough upkeep, though.


----------



## Gremmy (Feb 17, 2009)

I've worked with a couple of lipizzan mares and found them to be a some of the most mare-ish mare's I've met - however there's no way of knowing if that's a breed trait. I also found them to get fat on air and difficult to keep from getting overweight, especially if not worked regularly.


----------



## TralissaAndalusians (Sep 7, 2007)

Andalusian breeder here.

We own 5 and 1 part-bred.

And I can honestly say, I don't think I'll ever get any other breed of horse again, haha. These horses are beautiful and I enjoy being around them.

I think I have the calmest stallion ever, he's stabled next to mares, he behaves so well, rides out with other horses and he's very friendly with people. I love him to bits, he's my baby, haha. But I still know he's a stallion, and always bare that in mind. As you know, all horses are unpredictable. 

We do have 1 mare that is quite a handfull though, she's a bit too full on. She's not one of my favourites, I prefer them to be more laid back. 

But I know most people only want them because they are pretty to look at.

We show ours and it is alot of work. 

I also find my Andys suffer seperation anxiety... Where as none of my other horses have it. That's one thing I find with them and have noticed with other peoples horses at shows.

But they are really nice to ride. 

Just do alot of reading up on them.

I am not a professional though, not at all, my mum knows alot more about that breed than I do, she's a fanatic and has loved this breed for years. I actually fine their becoming more and more popular here. Around 10 people own them in my area so far, it's nuts.


----------



## BoxT (Jul 17, 2011)

A friend of mine owns Andalusians. Her's are quiet and easy to get along with. They are very smart and learn quickly. Once they know how to do something they are very solid. She shows halter and also rides them on the trail. She lives in a area that has red clay/dirt. Her horses are always pink unless going to a show.


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

I own Andalusian/Lippy crosses. I find the Andalusians more sweet with a better temperment and have a better canter (most), and they are super smooth. Lippys are very bouncy but are super sweet. Either is an amazing buy, I loveee my horses to death!! Both breeds are crazy smart too!


----------



## RD11 (Jul 29, 2011)

Thank you all for sharing your opinion and experiences with the breeds! The reason i wanted one or both is because iv'e seen them ridden before and they look so talented and athletic, they moved with such a harmonius grace and were elegantly refined and looked completly in-tune with their riders and handlers, now i realize what iv'e seen were experienced show horses and not all are like those, but there's something about them, beyond their majestic appearance, that intrigues me...


----------

